

Wooing the Geeks: Smart Hiring Strategies - jyothi
http://www.wiley.com/college/man/schermerhorn332879/site/student/ic/oneman.htm

======
synnik
This is a story from 1998. Before the dotcom era (or at its start), before
startups were common knowledge, etc. It shows the absurdity of those days...
stupid spending, CEOs who talk well, but offer no value to the product
development. Using used-car salesman type leading questions to "Sell" to
potential hires.

I hope it wasn't posted to imply that it has any bearing on today's reality.
But it is a funny flashback to those days when words meant more than
substance.

~~~
jyothi
It is indeed light on read. But I do find their HR negotiations way too smart,
may be it sounds funny on paper but ask a Trilogian who took that offer I bet
he was under a total charm when he said yes. And not many repent that anyway.

------
PaulMorgan
Trilogy hasn't set the world on fire (insurance subsidiary?):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trilogy_(company)>

Epiphany got acquired: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epiphany,_Inc>.

Byron Krug moved on:
[http://www.linkedin.com/ppl/webprofile?action=vmi&id=318...](http://www.linkedin.com/ppl/webprofile?action=vmi&id=318559&pvs=pp&authToken=DbVT&authType=name&trk=ppro_viewmore&lnk=vw_pprofile)

Chris Ostroot appears to still be recruiting for Trilogy and 'successfully
tapped 33 students from Carnegie Mellon's Class of 1998 -- more than any other
technical employer recruited from that university this year. In August, at
Trilogy's annual awards banquet (which Trilogians call "prom"), she was named
the company's "Superstar" and was awarded a 1999 Saab convertible.' from
[http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/21/insanity.html?page=0%...](http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/21/insanity.html?page=0%2C3)

~~~
jyothi
Trilogy isn't an insurance subsidiary, but yes they did work with a lot of
F500 companies in the finance and auto industry saving them millions. As a
company it might not have succeeded big way (they are a services company -
they won't be sold) though at some point it was worth more than a billion.

The best achievement of Trilogy it created a cult and I bet most Trilogians
value the Trilogy University experience for their life.

------
nathanb
If the alternative is fighting off the glitz and the high-pressure sell from
companies like Trilogy, I can see why top students from top schools might find
starting their own company an attractive alternative.

